# Cardboard bike



## STRADALITE (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this qualifies as a custom bike. A fully functional bike made almost entirely out of cardboard.
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Artic...the-Coolest-Cardboard-Bicycle-Ever.aspx#page1


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

That was fascinating. THANK YOU for finding and posting that!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 22, 2012)

I like it too!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 23, 2012)

*Neat and possible*

Neat and possible
any more info on it available?


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice bike except Dave M would be following you with lighter fluid and matches or hose it down with water when it is parked.


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

vincev said:


> Nice bike except Dave M would be following you with lighter fluid and matches or hose it down with water when it is parked.




I think I much prefer the self tensioning box cutter affixed to the rear wheel when he's not looking. Although your methods would be most entertaining as well. I knew you always had it in you Vince. You're truly beginning to shine.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 12, 2012)

Very clever and skilled man to build a bike out of cardboard.


----------

